# Women and Men



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Here's something I read in the paper not too long ago. It gave me a good chuckle and I thought I'd share it with you. Basically how women and men react to the same situation.

Wife's Diary: Tonight, I thought my husband was acting weird. We had made plans to meet at a nice restaurant for dinner. I was shopping with my friends all day long, so I thought he was upset at the fact that I was a bit late, but he made no comment on it. Conversation wasn't flowing, so I suggested that we go somewhere quiet so we could talk. He agreed, but he didn't say much.

I ask him what was wrong; He said "nothing." I ask him if it was my fault he was upset. He said he was not upset, that it had nothing to do with me, and not to worry about it. On the way home, I told him that I loved him. He smiled slightly and kept driving.

I can't explain his behavior. I don't know why he didn't say, "I love you, too." When we got home, I felt as if I had lost him completely, as if he wanted nothing to do with me anymore. He just sat there quietly and watched TV. He continued to seem distant. Finally, with silence all around us, I decided to go to bed. About 15 minutes later, he came to bed. I still felt he was distracted and his thoughts were somewhere else. He fell asleep-- I cried. I don't know what to do. I'm almost sure that his thoughts are with someone else. My life is a disaster.

Husbands Diary: Tractor wouldn't start, can't figure it out.

Have a good day T.J.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

TJH said:


> Here's something I read in the paper not too long ago. It gave me a good chuckle and I thought I'd share it with you. Basically how women and men react to the same situation.
> 
> Wife's Diary: Tonight, I thought my husband was acting weird. We had made plans to meet at a nice restaurant for dinner. I was shopping with my friends all day long, so I thought he was upset at the fact that I was a bit late, but he made no comment on it. Conversation wasn't flowing, so I suggested that we go somewhere quiet so we could talk. He agreed, but he didn't say much.
> 
> ...


Now that's funny


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Now that is life ! lol


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh so true. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I wounder how they got my wife's diary ??


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

lol I gotta pass that along.


----------

